
Tech products, culture designed for mass deception:Ex-Google ethicist testifies - jtjones92
https://sociable.co/technology/tech-products-culture-are-designed-intentionally-for-mass-deception-ex-google-ethicist-testifies/
======
truth_be_told
Slightly click-baity title but very important issue to discuss and enact
regulations over. The problem has become pervasive and "the people" need to
take control back. Some quotes;

 _...This is now the infrastructure by which 2.7 billion people — bigger than
the size of Christianity.”...“YouTube has north of 2 billion users, more than
the followers of Islam..._

 _...Tech platforms arguably have more psychological influence over two
billion people’s daily thoughts and actions when considering that millions of
people spend hours per day within the social world that tech has created,
checking hundreds of times a day.”

Technology companies creating this dark infrastructure “manipulate our sense
of identity, self-worth, relationships, beliefs, actions, attention, memory,
physiology and even habit-formation processes, without proper
responsibility,”..._

Money quote;

 _...technology has basically taken all the laws of the physical world and
virtualized it in a virtual world with no laws — what happens when we have no
laws for an entire virtualized infrastructure?..._

